# Have enrolled for AADHAAR



## Zangetsu (Mar 17, 2011)

Have u enrolled for AADHAAR

post ur comments regarding the UID system implemented by GOV india


----------



## ico (Mar 17, 2011)

It's only good if it means I will not have to manually fill up lengthy forms etc. Only entering my "UID" should be enough. Else it is of no use.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 17, 2011)

ico said:


> It's only good if it means I will not have to manually fill up lengthy forms etc. Only entering my "UID" should be enough. Else it is of no use.



Lets c if UID do wonders for Indians or not


----------



## Goten (Mar 17, 2011)

UID....bhaiya kitne document banwawoge...pussport...riding license...never vote id...aur kita pareshaan karoge...hamka mat do citizenshipp...hum apni jhopdi may hi reh lenge akele.

Shanti~~~!


----------



## R2K (Mar 17, 2011)

Is it available for NRI ppl like me....because The Voter card is not available for NRIs


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 17, 2011)

Can UID be used as an address proof

say am in bang...my residential addr is hyd....can it be used as address proof with any one address


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 17, 2011)

Is Aadhar the same "andhaar" which worked only with Windows?


----------



## R2K (Mar 17, 2011)

^^
there is a world outside windows and it is being used there...
like the matrix is all around....try and u will find it LOL


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2011)

No, I don't see a need.


----------



## R2K (Mar 17, 2011)

^^
u might need it in the future


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 17, 2011)

uid is a conspiracy to track all indians informations by cia


----------



## Rahim (Mar 17, 2011)

Big Brother!!


----------



## shiwa436 (Mar 18, 2011)

Not yet enrolled. Should figure it out..


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 18, 2011)

UID enrolment has not yet started at my place. While it is a good thing but I seriously doubt the implementation would be successful. For instance, the voter id card issued by the govt. has too much mistakes in spelling & other details. Same issue will plague the Aadhar system. At last you'll see people rushing to correct their name or gender corrected.


----------



## Faun (Mar 18, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> For instance, the voter id card issued by the govt. has too much mistakes in spelling & other details. Same issue will plague the Aadhar system.



Yeah, thats so true. Even when I handed them the paper with correct spelling, the buggers couldn't reflect it correctly in the records


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 18, 2011)

R2K said:


> Is it available for NRI ppl like me....because The Voter card is not available for NRIs



I guess not...coz Ration Card is needed....

Ahem..I have enrolled for it.The data entry & registration is handled by Karvy.
The Registration form is simple not complicated.
Xerox Copies: Ration Card,PAN Card or VoterID Card

it takes 15~20mins to enroll bcoz they take photos of u + retina scan + 
fingerprint scan.& also two monitors there in each counter.
one for the operator & one for u to verify what he/she has entered is correct or not.

*Exception:*Only 10 fingers people can enroll now those who has less or greater than dat will be considered later....
& ladies with mehendi on their hand are also not allowed 

Now criminals will stay away from these phenomena coz it will now become easier to trace by the police


----------



## Zangetsu (May 1, 2011)

Finally got my AADHAR ID posted from bangalore....
12digit number


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 2, 2011)

gOT ENROLLED


----------



## tkin (May 5, 2011)

Is this official? Cause the website is not and asking for donations, also the site is not part of the nic domain. Looks fishy to me, what about the uid that supposed to given by census board, they never came to my house for 2nd phase, got tired perhaps, any type of large scale scheme in INDIA turns into a joke, this country is doomed beyond comprehension.


----------



## agyaat (Jul 20, 2011)

*adhaar registration* lets you update your ration card data. It is so silly, A can enter B's ration card number and enter anything as desired !!! 

As of now the only good guess has to be that they will visit people and collect/verify information as follow up. What a ludicrous exercise !!!


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 20, 2011)

I've applied for UID. There a drive in our office for us employees only.

Used the Mahaonline site for form filling.

>U can use your passport for address proof
>For photo ID PAN card will work
>No issue if you are migrant. My passport has address of West Bengal, and I provided it here.
>Be careful with the photo the take when you visit the center. Only three attempts. I'm stuck with a bad one.
>You have to submit photo id and address proof xerox
>The s/w has two languages. Local and english. I had to go through Marathi. I don't know what is written there in my card in the script which is not english.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Finally got my AADHAR ID posted from bangalore....
> 12digit number



aadhar id posted? got it in mail ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 7, 2011)

Guys any idea how exactly to get this thing done ? Government websites are being really vague about it.


----------



## agyaat (Aug 7, 2011)

Just yesterday in Hyderabad, a youth who worked for the ADHAAR project was apprehended for stealing laptops used to record and store citizens' information. News channels say that he has already sold at least six of them, the first sweep of the theft twenty days before the second one of six more laptops. He did not get to complete the sale the second time over - he got caught instead.


----------



## nims11 (Aug 7, 2011)

i enrolled for aadhaar about 6 months ago. still haven't received my ID.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 7, 2011)

nims11 said:


> i enrolled for aadhaar about 6 months ago. still haven't received my ID.



what???damn..i got it done a month ago...he told me it will come by courier in about 2 months...


----------



## Sarath (Aug 7, 2011)

If anyone has applied then can you give details of how to go about it?

We can discuss its importance after that. It could be a case of "*one man's garbage is another man's treasure*"


----------



## sygeek (Aug 7, 2011)

lol no, I'm not enrolling for this.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 8, 2011)

Sarath said:


> If anyone has applied then can you give details of how to go about it?


read my post #16 above


----------



## unni (Aug 9, 2011)

Is ration card mandatory?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 9, 2011)

unni said:


> Is ration card mandatory?



i think so..yes...they told me to bring it even though i had pan card & others...ask the guys at aaddhaar centres still..when u are getting the form...


----------



## Mario (Mar 25, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> I've applied for UID. There a drive in our office for us employees only.
> 
> Used the Mahaonline site for form filling.
> 
> ...



Hey rhitwick, you seem to be located in Kolkata..
I have downloaded and filled up the enrolment form. Can you tell me which centre I can go to to submit this? I am looking for centres in the general vicinity of LakeTown, Ultadanga, Salt Lake, Shyambazar area.

@mods: This looks the Aadhar discussion thread, so I am posting my query here, although the thread is pretty old. Please let me know if I need to create a new thread for this.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 25, 2013)

Mario said:


> Hey rhitwick, you seem to be located in Kolkata..
> I have downloaded and filled up the enrolment form. Can you tell me which centre I can go to to submit this? I am looking for centres in the general vicinity of LakeTown, Ultadanga, Salt Lake, Shyambazar area.
> 
> @mods: This looks the Aadhar discussion thread, so I am posting my query here, although the thread is pretty old. Please let me know if I need to create a new thread for this.


Dude....I'm sorry I can't help you here. I got my AADHAR card while my stay in Mumbai. I've non idea where in Kolkata you can do that.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2013)

Mario said:


> @mods: This looks the Aadhar discussion thread, so I am posting my query here, although the thread is pretty old. Please let me know if I need to create a new thread for this.



u posted in the write thread...

I heard that to open a bank account AADHAAR is mandatory


----------



## Mario (Mar 25, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Dude....I'm sorry I can't help you here. I got my AADHAR card while my stay in Mumbai. I've non idea where in Kolkata you can do that.



Ok thanks, no problem. Appreciate your quick reply. 



Zangetsu said:


> u posted in the write thread...
> 
> I heard that to open a bank account AADHAAR is mandatory



Thanks for info.

So, anyone else from Kolkata know about any centres where Aadhar enrolment can be done? Centres in general vicinity of LakeTown, Ultadanga, Salt Lake, Shyambazar area?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 25, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> u posted in the write thread...
> I heard that to open a bank account AADHAAR is mandatory


No.   
I opened one last week & only provided  PAN card & Ration card.


----------



## Mario (Mar 25, 2013)

Its not mandatory but banks are "requesting" customers to link their Aadhar nos. to their savings/current accounts. - is what my relationship manager told me today.


----------



## roady (Mar 26, 2013)

Been over 6 months since I submitted the form with all those biometric stuff - still haven't received my card. However, you can go to aadhaar's site and get the e-aadhaar card right away! Just make sure to keep the receipt with you (the one you got after biometrics were done) as you need to fill the information from that in order to download the e-aadhaar card.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 26, 2013)

^u know government slow work....it takes time to get a UID...me & my parents enrolled on the same day.but they got the UID 4~5 months after me


----------



## abhidev (Mar 26, 2013)

Me n my dad enrolled before my other family members...they received their cards....ut me n my dad haven't


----------



## sumit05 (Mar 27, 2013)

Enrolled & received


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 29, 2013)

Got my card 2 days back,though dont really know that the photo in the card is mine or not...Lel


----------



## Mario (Mar 29, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Got my card 2 days back,though dont really know that the photo in the card is mine or not...Lel



Oh my God! Looks like Aadhar card is going to have issues similar to Voter Card!


----------



## jiteshbhimani (Nov 16, 2013)

Should we re-enroll if we haven't  received Aadhar for almost 4 months? E-aadhar is also not generated. Status shows - it is under generation. Check after few days.

Will re-enrolling cause issue?


----------



## paulwalker10 (Jan 11, 2014)

yup....


----------

